# Visa renewals



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey everyone,
I have to report that I had a most enjoyable experience yesterday when I went to renew my FM3. As you know my wife has had surgery and is still not able to walk long distances or stand for any amount of time. Well this year we went to LCS to get help with our renewals. You don’t make an appointment there so I had to wait for about a half an hour. I went in and explained my wife’s condition and everything seemed to be OK.

They gave me some information that I needed to send back to them, some papers that they needed (copies of both FM3’s, utility bill, etc. I was told that they would email me the form that my wife needed to sign and I needed to bring that back the next week. I did so, finished filling out everything for me and gave them the papers that they needed. 

Two weeks later I got an email that my wife’s FM3 was finished and mine would be finished on Monday. Could we meet them at the Chapala Office at 10.20 on Monday?

As I drove up they were waiting outside (I was almost 15 minutes early), they had the guards make room so I could park right in front of the office. I went inside (only three people in the office) she got my paperwork, took my prints and I signed everything. At the same time someone went outside and got all the things necessary from my wife (who was in the car). 

We were in and out of there in less than 15 minutes. A far cry from the almost two hours last year. It was a super experience and almost painless.
:clap2::clap2:


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

It seems to be getting easier every year. Last week I converted by FM3 to a FM2. About the only item the agents were looking at was my bank statements. They didn't even look at my electric bill. One agent created the letter requesting the change of status while I was there. The first appointment took about 20 minutes to get everything in the computer. Came back 10 days later to pick up the forms to take to the bank. That cost was 3,889 pesos (ouch) for the application and the conversion from FM3 to FM2. Went back and 20 minutes later I had my new visa.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Someone just reported in Manzanillo they got their FM3 in 3 hours from start to finish. Not many people renewing this time of year ... but still


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks said:


> Someone just reported in Manzanillo they got their FM3 in 3 hours from start to finish. Not many people renewing this time of year ... but still


In Mexico City I went a week ago to renew my FM3. I did all the paperwork and paying of the fee in one visit, but I was told it would take 7 to 20 _días hábiles_ before it would be ready. Last year I was told to come back in a week, and it was ready in a week.


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

sparks said:


> Someone just reported in Manzanillo they got their FM3 in 3 hours from start to finish. Not many people renewing this time of year ... but still


This year I registered my company as employing foreigners (me) at the Manzanillo office. The entire registration took about 1 1/2 hours as compared to 4 weeks in late 2010.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Might be a trend for Manzanillo. I just hope next Feb. they have enacted the multiple year option so I can get a 4 year visa


----------

